# Tuscarawas River Saugeye



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Does anyone know if there are fishable populations of Saugeye, Walleye or Sauger in the lower Tuscarawas River?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Theyre in there, we used to catch a ton of them. Not so much anymore but they are there for sure.


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

catfish_hunter said:


> Theyre in there, we used to catch a ton of them. Not so much anymore but they are there for sure.


What general area have you caught them? Downstream for Dover/New Philly?


----------



## Ramrod01 (Oct 18, 2016)

In the past ODNR stocked saugeye in the river, but I don't think they do anymore. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.
So what's there would be pass through fish from MWCD lakes.
Years ago we used to catch them in the riffle area behind Hampton Inn in New Philly.
Worth a try!


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Ramrod01 said:


> In the past ODNR stocked saugeye in the river, but I don't think they do anymore. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.
> So what's there would be pass through fish from MWCD lakes.
> Years ago we used to catch them in the riffle area behind Hampton Inn in New Philly.
> Worth a try!


Thanks, I might give it a shot! I know they are stocker in Atwood, and Leesville, but I don't know if fish can get throught the dam


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

They used to stock beach city dam and a lot of those ended up in the tusc . Now the ones in the tusc are from the lakes. Still catch them decent in the fall


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

you catch an occasional one while smallmouth fishing in the summer. early spring and fall you can find pods of fish and catch a lot if u hit the right pod. usualy in front of creeks dumping in the river or deep holes. qulity is usualy decent. i always catch a few 3 to 6 pounders every year in there.


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks for the info, fellas. I will probably give it a whorl. I live in stark county so I've fished the upper part of the river from Akron to Massillon but I'll be making my way further down through the rest of the year. It's always fun to explore new water!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Was over that way a few days ago. Right where the Tuscarawas and the Walhonding rivers join to form the head waters of the Muskingum river. Just spot hopping all 3 rivers. Caught saugeyes in all 3 rivers plus a few s/m bass.
Have to admit that although I was fishing I was more so just enjoying a great day to be out. This rain and snow will have the rivers bumping up a little and getting a little off colored. Good luck to you. Oh, I was only throwing Joshy's 3.25 swims.


----------

